# Where to buy line??



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Ifly fished in Colorado for many years and flyfished for Bass, etc., but haven't tried anything in salt watersince moving here in 03. I thought I would try my luck withtrout so I stripped my line and refurbished my rod this morning.I don't know if I'm approaching this the wrong way or not but I ASSUMED I would use sinking line - as opposed to floating - and maybe tie a shrimp fly on there.My old reel is for 6/7 line and was looking forline today but it seems nobody carriessinking line. I called BG bait and tackle, Outcast, West Marine, Boaters World, etc... Should I be using sinking line AND where does one get the line from?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends where and what you are fishing for, but a floating line is a good all purpose line around here. I'd say 9 times out of 10 it's what you would use on a given day. I buy mine online at ezflyfish.com


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got some scientific anglers sinking WF-7. I like to use a sinking line fall through spring for trout and other fish that typically will be holding deeper during the cooler months. Sinking is also better where a fast, yet deep retrieve is needed such as when fishing for bonito, blues, AJ's, etc.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I find a clear intermediate sinking line works rather well for around here, especially for bonitos.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, I was thinking about inshore for trout and slot reds. I have a quick release interchangable reel so I normally have have 2 weights but I'm thinking now of having floating and sinking...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

A floating line is what you want for fishing the flats for reds and trout. Get a floating line and an intermediate line to put on both your spools. As stated above, an intermediate is nice to have for fast stripping, like bonita, when you don't want your fly popping out of the water.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I use shooting heads most of the time. I also like the Cortland floating line with a clear sinking tip. I use a 10wt shooter on my 8 weight rod.

Intermediate is the way to go for beach fishing because it is less affected by waves and ripples.

Heavy shooting heads (fast sink) are best when it is windy.---Better yet, pick up your spinning rod.

Steer clear of huge flies. They are seldom needed. About 80% of a Redfish's diet is less than 3" long.

Don't try to cast heavy Clousers on a light rod unless you want to get hooked.

These are just generalizations. 

Trout: Red over yellowW/ gold flash---Red over white Bucktail W/silver flash. Chartreuse/white. Black/red. Olive Grizzly, Tan grizly and natural grizzly make good shrimp patterns.

Redfish: About the same as Trout but a solid Black with pearl flash backbend gets lots of attention.

Redfish


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

If you dont want to order some go to the Orvis store in Sanddestin, (not sure if thats one word or not!) They have a good selection of everything and may be able to point you in the right direction. Good people there. Dont know how far away you are but from Pensacola, its a nice day trip, hit the outlets and lunch.


----------

